# Vermont in early November - what to do?



## Corky (Oct 17, 2008)

I reserved a last minute unit at Grand Summit Hotel Mt. Snow in Wilmington, Vt for the first week of November.  Leaf season is over, snow season hasn't begun.  The resort, a ski-in, ski-out, has no real activities going on so I'm looking for things to do in the area.

Do you have any suggestions?  Thanks


----------



## BoredinVT (Oct 17, 2008)

Corky,
 I dont mean to sound flippant, but you'll likely be spending most of your time wondering why you came here in early November. JMHO  KJ


----------



## Corky (Oct 17, 2008)

LOL   And that response coming from a native of Vermont!!!!

Please, there's got to be something of interest in November.  No wonder the price for the timeshare was so good.


----------



## abbekit (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd also like to know more about off season travel to this area.  We have an RCI week that will expire in a few months and are thinking about the possibility someplace in the northeast during the pre-holiday (Christmas) season.  But we aren't very familiar with this area or the weather during this time of year.


----------



## Kay H (Oct 17, 2008)

Mountain hiking and mountain biking are 2 alternatives. Outdoor heated pool and hot tub. 1 hr to Killington to play golf.  I have no more suggestions.


----------



## Corky (Oct 18, 2008)

Outdoor heated pool and hot tub sound enticing but that's staying at the resort.  

I was hoping for day trips and more places to visit in the area if you know of any.

Thanks.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 18, 2008)

*Enjoy*

Manchester has a great gift shop, the Jelly Mill, as well as outlet stores and that is not far from Mt. Snow.  There is an abbey & the Vermont Country Store in Weston.  Lots of covered bridges and if there is a snowfall there will be some great foto ops.  You're close to Norman Rockwell country in NW Mass.  If you don't minding driving, you should find lots to explore via day trips. Having a t/s is such a great way to get the feel and flavor of an area because you have a known base to come back to each nite, you're unpacked for the week and can cook in if you want, relax, do your laundry, etc....


----------



## BoredinVT (Oct 18, 2008)

Kay H,
   Golf at Killington in November, I don't think so..


----------



## massvacationer (Oct 18, 2008)

Manchester Vermont is a nice town with great shopping (outlets), food, etc.  You can drive to Woodstock Vermont, another great town with nice stores, restaurants, etc.  Quechee, near Woodstock, has a great glass-blowing factory/ store/ restaurant.  Enjoy the mountain views, covered bridges, etc.

www.simonpearce.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 18, 2008)

Things to Do in Willmington VT

Vermont See and Do

Harriman Reservoir & Bike trails

This is Vermont - water guide for Southern Vermont


Richard


----------



## lprstn (Oct 18, 2008)

I went for Thanksgiving week one year, and used it as a home base to do a day trip to Canada where they already had some winter activities available to do.  We also, just hung out at the resort.


----------



## Corky (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks to all!

I'm going to check out all your suggestions and links now.


----------



## nerodog (Oct 19, 2008)

*vermont*

Hi, you can always day trip over to Mass from Mt. Snow, its not that far and you can go over to Williamstown which has the Clark Institute art gallery, some nice eateries for lunch... I agree, Manchester is a great place to day trip for outlet shops and of course Hildene which offers beautiful views... lots of eateries there too.... If you like art,  Grandma moses has a museum in Bennington  not too far.. the Vt. country store also has another store in Rockingham which might be closer to your area...  hopes this helps a bit.. its quiet in Nov. before the snow sets in...sometimes there are chair lift rides before the snow but I am not sure when they stop running....


----------



## Corky (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks.  Think I'll check out Grandma Moses and the Vermont Country store.

I appreciate all the good tips.


----------



## JillC (Oct 20, 2008)

*Vermont*

Here's a site that might help

http://www.travel-vermont.com/


----------



## Werner (Oct 22, 2008)

The town of Woodstock
Quechee Gorge
Lunch or Dinner at Simon Pearce's "the Mill"
Beer Tasting Tour at Long Trail Brewery
the Town of Bennington, North on 7A to Manchester, Rt 30 to Brattleboro, back to Wilmington on Rt 9
Tour Hildene, Todd Lincoln's former home in Manchester
Start North on Rt 100, then get off the highway onto some gravel roads and see where Vermonters actually live.


----------

